
Tips for Getting Strangers to Give You Money – Customer Acquisition - jermaustin1
http://jeremyaboyd.com/getting-strangers-to-give-you-money/
======
jermaustin1
Author here. If you have any questions I'm on my bus ride home right now and
can answer them.

